# Float tube Coe Lake Berea



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can take a float tube out on Coe Lake? I might choose it over Rocky tomorrow.
Janus


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes and boats too .


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

You can put a boat in there? electric only I am guessing and where is the ramp?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

electric only ...no ramp . carry it to the water. i have fished there and wallace by boat.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

ok thanks, I have a 14 alluminum and am not going to haul that thing to the water. I fish wallace from shore and even wading out in hip boots on the south end. Alot of bass in there but have yet to catch on of decent size (over 14in) but I keep hearing they are in there.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fisherman_517 said:


> ok thanks, I have a 14 alluminum and am not going to haul that thing to the water. I fish wallace from shore and even wading out in hip boots on the south end. Alot of bass in there but have yet to catch on of decent size (over 14in) but I keep hearing they are in there.


A few big ones in there. Caught my first 20"+ bass there a few years ago on father's day after fishing for bass in Wallace since the 1970s. Strange lake -nighttime topwater bite is non-existent. Find the rock piles and fish 'em hard.

Coe lake is a different story. I have caught more quality (18"+) bass in Coe in a year than I have caught from Wallace in a lifetime. Much of Coe's structure is offshore and unknown to many so the bass are better protected there. Less harvest of bass from there as well.

I fish both lakes from a canoe, so access isn't an issue. Neither is large enough to require an electric motor.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

Had a great weekend at coe using a topwater frog


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Good information thanks. I didn't get out decided to go out to rocky and it was low and slow all the way around. I will get to coe this week I hope.


----------



## MDChurch (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes you can put a float tube in Coe. Small boats with paddles only. No electric motors even allowed. Been fishin Coe for about 20 years. There are some nice bass in there. Top water frog dragged over weeds is the hot ticket most of the time. The hotter the weather the better the weeds are.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

when did they change it to no electric motors ,and is it posted on the lake?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> when did they change it to no electric motors ,and is it posted on the lake?


I didn't notice anything on the web site (sparse info) and on a sign. I will check the next time there. I have used an electric motor a few times but it became more of a pain to carry back and forth for such a small lake. Used it when charting the offshore areas looking for underfished structure.

I believe that electric motors are not allowed in Wallace lake, but I have used them a few times without incident. They probably won't mess with someone with an electric motor when minding their own business, fishing.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I fished the shoreline yesterday, saw plenty of bass but they would not hit on anything, most of them just looked at the lures and swam away. The bluegill were actually pretty aggressive there attacking every bass lure I but in the water, caught a couple on a floating rapala. I threw the tackle box at the bass, spinnerbaits, cranks, worms, topwater and spoons but came up empty.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I went there a couple of weeks ago and it was super low..is it still like that?


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

no it looked to be about normal depth, I talked to one guy and he said they had just raised it earlier in the week. There was also a tint to the water from the algae killer they sprayed.


----------

